# NYS Crossbow Law



## mightymite04 (Jan 14, 2015)

Nope nothing yet. Uncle Andy got himself in a mess that bill might be delayed for a while. There is a bill that would allow the dec to control the use of crossbows but nothing is voted on yet.


----------



## StrongIslandBH (Feb 23, 2021)

https://newyorkcrossbowcoalition.salsalabs.org/crossbowsupportletter/index.html



For anyone interested


----------



## Omnipotent1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Well…no expanded use for this year… maybe next year?

Appears the nys bowhunters association still has a lot of influence, in limiting the use of crossbows n archery season. 

The most absolute irony is how NYS has seemed to managed in categorizing Crossbows as a Muzzleloader verses a Bow… from the NYS Dec web site, “The law treats crossbows as a muzzleloader. Hunters must possess a *muzzleloader hunting privilege* to legally hunt with a crossbow during any muzzleloader season OR during open portions of the early bowhunting seasons.”


----------

